
Las Vegas makes it illegal for the homeless to sleep on downtown streets - blondie9x
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2019-11-06/las-vegas-street-sleeping-law
======
g82918
This is a recurring feature of american politics that the homeless are
legislated out of places to sleep. It is sad, and uncomfortable. As a
homeowner who deals with homeless people I get why they want them not to be
there. But eventually they have to go somewhere, I just don't know where.

~~~
anovikov
One thing i never understood about Liberals (being a Liberal myself, it's just
a couple of items i don't agree with), is why don't they agree that bumming
must be a felony in itself? It is in many countries. Effective, proven
solution. There must be no bums in the streets.

